# I love you, Czech bastard.



## Kris P. Bacon

I need a proper translation. I will only embarrass myself if I run it through an electronic translator. 

So, how would one write, "I love you, Czech bastard."? Spoken by a female towards one male, informally.

Very disrespectful, yes, but he understands that I'm kidding around


----------



## DaxxXyrax

Miluji tě, ty český bastarde.


----------



## Managa

DaxxXyrax said:


> Miluji tě, ty český bastarde.



This is word-by-word translation... "bastard" is not commonly used in Czech, at least I don't usually hear it. I would rather use  "*mizera*" or "*darebák*":

*Miluji tě, ty český mizero / darebáku.*

(Spoken version: Miluju tě, ty český (českej) mizero / darebáku)


----------



## bibax

> "bastard" is not commonly used in Czech, ...


As we use rather *panchart* (from German: Bankert = a child fathered on the bench), colloquially *parchant* (n-r > r-n).

*Miluji tě, ty český parchante!*


----------



## K.u.r.t

If you do not want to sound like a textbook, given the context, I would go for:

*Miluju tě, ty jeden českej parchante!*


----------



## DaxxXyrax

Managa said:


> This is word-by-word translation... "bastard" is not commonly used in Czech, at least I don't usually hear it. I would rather use  "*mizera*" or "*darebák*":
> 
> *Miluji tě, ty český mizero / darebáku.*
> 
> (Spoken version: Miluju tě, ty český (českej) mizero / darebáku)



I've heard "bastard" many times in Czech....
But you're right, it's a better translation..


----------

